# Need help with ID... Larvae? Copepod? Death by _____?



## Ben (Nov 6, 2010)

Water conditions... 

SpGr 1.023
Temp 79F
pH 8.3
Phosphate Maybe 0-0.2
Calcium 300mg/L
Alk 3-3.5meq

No amm, nitrite or nitrate

a 75 gallon tank, 150 or so pounds of live rock, some cured in the last month, some curing about 6 years, lots of various types of corals

4-T5HO lights, two actinic, two white (anyone wanna help me with the correct term?)

I religiously change 8-10 gallons of water every weekend

I think the tank looks pretty good, got some hair algae but I'll be getting my sump up and running in a few days and the brand new UV sterilizer should take care of most of that.. 

Ready for my question?

What the heck are these small "things" my fiance found tonight? 








[/url][/IMG]

Maybe they are copepods? My eyes aren't that great... Hopefully they aren't death disguised as little bugs? 

Hope everyone has a good holiday! Thanks for all the help and great advice!


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

Ben said:


> Water conditions...
> 
> SpGr 1.023
> Temp 79F
> ...


Looks like copiopods to me. HURRAY!


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

I can't see the copapods but they are a good thing.

that rock looks to me like it is covered with cyano bacteria. with corraline algae underneath.

You may want to consider killing the lights from a few days until the fuzzy red cyano dies off.

Also take a look at the diy two part threads to get calcium increased. 

my .02


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

diy two part in this thread:


http://www.aquariumforum.com/f17/few-tidbits-those-who-dosing-3808.html


----------

